# Mississippi Valley R C



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Any test description of Open and how's the weather?


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Dec 1, 2014)

weather is a little rainy today with dropping temps and gusty wind. However, the weekend is supposed to be nearly perfect!


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Open Callbacks to 2nd series: 1 2 3 5 6 7 9 13 15 17 19 20 23 25 27 28 30 31 32 35 37 39 40 41 43 46 47 48.
1st series was a quad around the Horn from left to right. Long left, middle thrown to wood edge, mama retires to flyer station after a bird is picked up. Long left and middle retires.


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Open callbacks to water quad: 5 6 7 9 17 19 20 25 27 28 29 30 31 37 40 46 47. Seven left to do in morning.
Amat callbacks to water blind: 1 2 4 5 7 11 13 17 18 21 23 25 26 27 32 40.
Sorry no callbacks for Qual 4th, but there are a lot.
No results on Derby but I heard mark Miles won with ?


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Mark Miles won Derby with "Stud".

Jimmie Darnell 2nd with "Waylon"

Nice job.....Congrats!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to T1's Seaside Construction Zone on his Derby WIN! Stud is owned by Troy Powell and was handled to the win by Mark Miles!

Way to go, Guys!

rita


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

First: 19 - Rinny O. Martha and Paul Blank - H. Scott Harp
Second: 46 - Punch - Alex Washburn
Third: 40 - Juice - Mark Medford
Fourth: 31 - Gator - Scott Harp
RJ - 25 - Cash - Scott Harp
Jams: 
5 - Reba - Tom Fait
7 - Traitor - Scott Harp
9 - Ruger - Alex Washburn
20 - Legend - Alex Washburn
28 - Tank - Trey Lawrence
30 - Roxie - Jimmie Darnell
39 - Micro - Tom Bogusky
47 - Colby - Northrup Larson


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Open: 1st Rinny O Martha Blank H Scott Harp
2nd Punch O/H Alex Washburn
3rd Juice O/H Mark Medford
4th Gator O Mark Medford H Scott Harp
RJ Cash O Milton Jones H Scott Harp
Several Jams including Claudette, Alex, Northrup, Scott Harp, Jimmie Darnell. and Tom B.
Congratulations to all.
Thanks to Judges Gary Zellner and Chris Atkinson for spending their Easter week-end at the Trial.

I see Chris posted #s above.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any results from the Qual?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congrats, to our friend, Alex, on another successful weekend in the Open!

rita


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

blindfaith said:


> Any results from the Qual?


Partial results from memory:
1 Trey Lawrence
2 Alex Washburn
3 Scott Harp
4 Mary Dahlberg


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

JTS said:


> Mark Miles won Derby with "Stud".
> 
> Jimmie Darnell 2nd with "Waylon"
> 
> Nice job.....Congrats!!!


Congratulations to Mark Miles and Stud ! 
Although I didn't have a dog in " the fight", I enjoyed meeting and talking to some nice folks with Mark being 1 of them.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Am results?


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

Tom Fait and Reba won the AM.

I don't know any of the other places.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Gwen Jones said:


> Am results?


Gwen, Partial Am results are 1 Tom Fait
2 Mark Medford 
3 Alex Washburn
4 Claudette Klein
RJ Tom Bogusky
Hope these are correct.

Big week-end for the offspring of Martha and Paul Blank's FC AFC Lassie: Derby: 2nd Waylon (FC AFC Lassie x FC AFC Gauge)
4th Steeler (FC AFC Lassie x FC AFC Gauge)

Qualifying: Jam Hope (FC AFC Lassie x FC AFC Ace)

Amateur: RJ Micro (FC AFC Lassie x FC AFC Zoom)

Open: 1st Rinny (FC AFC Lassie x FC AFC Zoom) 
Jam Micro (FC AFC Lassie x FC AFC Zoom)


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks John
Pretty proud of all the Lassie offspring


----------

